# Miniteichschale erweitern



## lemanie (5. Sep. 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe beschlossen, meinen Miniteich zu erweitern (siehe Album).
Meine Idee ist, daß ich um die Teichschale herum gerne noch eine Sumpfzone / Ufergraben hätte.
Nur, wie genau gehe ich das an?
Ich nehme Teichfolie, laß diese in die Teichschale reinreichen, und ziehe sie nach außen.
Wie mache ich das mit der Kapillarsperre?
Kann ich einen Streifen Folie um den Teich legen, und die beiden Enden miteinander verbinden? Oder muß ich ein großes Stück nehmen, und in der Mitte ein Loch für den Teich reinschneiden?

Gruß,
Melanie

PS: Falls ich nicht gleich antworte, wir haben zu Hause gerade kein Internet!


----------



## lemanie (6. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Miniteichschale erweitern*

Wir haben wieder Internet, ihr dürft jetzt also ruhig antworten!


----------



## lemanie (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Miniteichschale erweitern*

Kann mir echt keiner helfen?
Ist mein Vorhaben so unmöglich??

Melanie


----------



## Plätscher (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Miniteichschale erweitern*



lemanie schrieb:


> Ist mein Vorhaben so unmöglich??
> 
> Melanie



Hallo Melanie,

Nöh, es ist nicht so unmöglich 

Du hast es eigentlch schon richtig erkannt. Um die Schale einen Graben ziehen und mit Teichfolie auslegen und sie über den Rand der Schale ziehen. Zwischen Folie und Schalenrand einen Strang Innotec auftragen (oberhalb des Wasserspiegels) um den Kapillareffekt zu verhindern. 
Ich würde  auf dem Wulst Aluschienen aufschrauben um die Folie zu fixieren. 

Dann ein Stück Ufermatte über den Wulst legen um den Ufergraben mit Wasser zu versorgen und wg. der Optik.

Wichtig ist auch das der äußere Rand höher ist wie der Wasserspiegel aber auch niedriger wie der Schalenwulst, damit bei Starkregen kein Wasser aus dem Ufergraben in den Teich läuft.

Ich würde die Folie nicht zu einem Ring verkleben sondern stumpf aneinander stoßen lassen, wenn der Graben bewachsen ist sieht man es sowieso nicht mehr.

Ach ja, die Folie auf dem Wulst erst fixieren und abschneiden wenn der Graben gefüllt ist und einige Wochen besteht, damit keine Setzungen mehr auftreten.

Viel spaß


----------



## lemanie (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Miniteichschale erweitern*



Plätscher schrieb:


> Ich würde die Folie nicht zu einem Ring verkleben sondern stumpf aneinander stoßen lassen, wenn der Graben bewachsen ist sieht man es sowieso nicht mehr.
> 
> Ach ja, die Folie auf dem Wulst erst fixieren und abschneiden wenn der Graben gefüllt ist und einige Wochen besteht, damit keine Setzungen mehr auftreten.
> 
> Viel spaß


Hallo,

ja, aber wenn ich die Folie stumpf aneinander stoßen lasse, dann kann doch dort das Wasser rauslaufen, oder?

Und wie würdest du die Folie dann am äußeren Rand des Sumpf-/Ufergrabens befestigen, bzw. hochstehen lassen?

Ansonsten deckt sich das ja so ziemlich mit meiner Vorstellung, auch die Ufermatte war eingeplant.

Was für Substrat kommt dann in den Ufergraben? Erde?

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## Plätscher (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Miniteichschale erweitern*



lemanie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ja, aber wenn ich die Folie stumpf aneinander stoßen lasse, dann kann doch dort das Wasser rauslaufen, oder?
> 
> ...



Die Enden natürlich hoch ziehen und oberhalb des Wasserspiegels zusammenstoßen lassen.

Zur Kapillarsperre schau mal in den Fachbeitrag "Ufergestaltung" von Thias. Da findest du einige gute Beispiele. Such dir was aus.

Als Substrat, Mutterboden ohne org. Bestandteile wie Kompost oder Pflanzenreste, die könnten sonst faulen.


----------



## lemanie (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Miniteichschale erweitern*



> Die Enden natürlich hoch ziehen und oberhalb des Wasserspiegels zusammenstoßen lassen.


Verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Ich muß doch die Folie auch ins Wasser reinragen lassen.



> Zur Kapillarsperre schau mal in den Fachbeitrag "Ufergestaltung" von Thias. Da findest du einige gute Beispiele. Such dir was aus.



Gut, den werde ich mir heute als Abendlektüre gönnen.

Melanie

[OT]Was glaubst du eigentlich, wie oft ich schon auf den Bildschirm patschen wollte?? [/OT]


----------



## Plätscher (8. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Miniteichschale erweitern*

Um es zu verdeutlichen, Dein Ufergraben ist angelegt wie ein Bachlauf rund um den Teich und ein Bachlauf hat ein Anfang und ein Ende. Damit das Wasser nicht ausläuft werden die Enden der Folie hochgezogen und die Enden liegen bei dir direkt nebeneinander.

[OT]Das ist ein Service von mir, virtuelles Lebendfutter für eure Fische [/OT]


----------



## lemanie (9. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Miniteichschale erweitern*

Ah jetzt ja, der "Ring" um den Teich ist quasi unterbrochen.

War gerade mal messen, der Teich hat ca. 5,50m Umfang, und an der breitesten Stelle soll der Sumpfgraben ca. 70cm breit sein. 
Die Teichfolie ist 2m breit, oder? So breit brauche ich ja gar nicht. Ein Stück muß in den Teich reinragen, das andere muß etwas hochgezogen werden. 
Könnte ich dann die 2m breite teilen in 2 Stücke? Ich hätte dann halt unabhängige Sumpfgräben. Dann würden mir 3,5m reichen, oder?

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## Plätscher (10. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Miniteichschale erweitern*

Hallo Melanie,

dann rechnen wir mal 

Breiteste Stelle 70cm:            0,7m
Tiefe 30cm                           0,6m
Sicherheitszugabe +T.Rand     0,4m

macht nach Adam Riese:       *1,7m*

Teichfolie im Baumarkt fängt i.d.Regel bei einer Breite von 4m an und geht über 6m bis zu 8m. Also schau zu das du einen Lieferanten findest der 6m Rollen hat. Davon kaufst du dann 1,7m.


----------



## lemanie (11. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Miniteichschale erweitern*

Ach, Tiefe soll der Sumpfgraben auch noch haben? Wo ist der "an-die-Stirn-patsch-Smiley"?? Hab ihn! 

Stimmt, das habe ich total verdrängt!

Also gut, dann werde ich mal Material kaufen gehen.

Gruß,
Melanie


----------

